# Sex after resection



## hlmurray99 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm a 34 year old female who had a bowel resection 9 days ago. It was open surgery, not laparoscopic. I asked my doctor when it was safe to have sex and they basically said it was up to me and how I feel. How long did others wait? I feel pretty good, but I do still have some incisional pain at times. I realize I can obviously try and see how it goes, but am sorta scared of damaging something.


----------



## bigtruck (Aug 8, 2012)

Go on top so there's no pressure and if it hurts stop! If not enjoy!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 8, 2012)

For me I think it may have been around 2 weeks and that's with an open wound (mine was healing from the inside out cause it broke open the day I was sent home). Mine was hand assist so not as big of a scar as yours is. I agree though that it depends on how you're feeling. If you're up to it you could try positions that don't put any pressure on your abdomen and see how you feel (there are so many possible positions one being you laying on your back and them on their side facing you, you have your legs up resting on their hips. Your heads will be far apart making a 90 degree angle but there wont be any pressure on your abdomen at all).


----------



## Kev (Aug 9, 2012)

I would advise caution until the incision pain goes away, as the pain is a sign of healing. If you do or have experienced G spot climaxes with associated contractions, you may want to engage in or aim for less exhuberant satisfaction the first few times out. And, tho there is no literature that I know of on the topic, avoid any anal intercourse until absolutely sure everything is completely healed and natural flora is fully established. Otherwise I believe there might be a risk of contracting a secondary infection... something as harmless as a yeast infection can play havoc in a recent surgical area.


----------



## Heather_D (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi - I was basically told the same thing post op.  I want to say it was about 6 weeks before my husband and I had sex after surgery.  Physically I'm sure I could have sooner I think a lot of it was just feeling ok about myself.  I still don't like the scars (4 1/2 months later), but they don't seem to bother him at all.  I also still have numbness between my belly button and the bikini line incision I have, so I still have issues if he touches that part of my stomach.  The surgeon said it could take up to a year for that to get better.  Overall though everything is good now, hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 11, 2012)

Heather_D said:


> I also still have numbness between my belly button and the bikini line incision I have, so I still have issues if he touches that part of my stomach.  The surgeon said it could take up to a year for that to get better.


The nerves may also never connect again. I have numbness under my incision (resection was 13 years ago). I've gotten used to it of course but one thing I do have from time to time is phantom pain. Meaning the area that's numb starts hurting a lot like a stabbing sort of pain. My GI back then told me it was because my nerves were trying to connect and there was a misfire happening or something along those lines. It doesn't happen as often as it used to but be prepared to possibly never have feeling there again. It's not a bad thing really, just the oddest sensation.


----------



## Heather_D (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Crabby.  I'm already getting more used to it; it really bothered me at first.  I only really notice now when I have an itch or something in that area because it's really difficult to scratch it. LOL  Oh well, still better than the pain I was living with before!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine still gets itchy too and yes so hard to scratch.


----------

